
Mt. Gox CEO charged with embezzling £1.7m worth of Bitcoin - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/14/bitcoin-mt-gox-ceo-mark-karpeles-charged-embezzling
======
chollida1
From the article:

> He has denied the charges, saying he had intended to pay back the money,
> according to the Yomiuri Shimbun newspaper.

So does this mean he has admitted to taking(embezzling) some of the funds from
Mt Gox?

Also the amount seems pretty strange given how much money/bitcoins actually
ended up missing from the exchange.

This charge only seems to be for embezzling money and not bitcoins. Does this
mean that police are separating chargers for embezzling money and bitcoins? or
just that police think they can only prove the embezzlement of money and not
bitcoins?

~~~
Justen
That amount could be the result of all they can prove.

------
torgoguys
>it was mainly spent on buying licenses for 3D-rendering software

That's a lot of money to spend on 3D rendering software. Can anyone provide
some insight on this? Are we talking Hollywood custom rendering or something?

